
What Makes Some People More Resilient Than Others - anarbadalov
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/18/health/resilience-relationships-trauma.html
======
anarbadalov
from the article:

Interviews with large numbers of highly resilient individuals — those who have
experienced a great deal of adversity and have come through it successfully —
show they share the following characteristics.

    
    
        -They have a positive, realistic outlook. They don’t dwell on negative information and instead look for opportunities in bleak situations, striving to find the positive within the negative.
    
        -They have a moral compass. Highly resilient people have a solid sense of what they consider right and wrong, and it tends to guide their decisions.
    
        -They have a belief in something greater than themselves. This is often found through religious or spiritual practices. The community support that comes from being part of a religion also enhances resilience.
    
        -They are altruistic; they have a concern for others and a degree of selflessness. They are often dedicated to causes they find meaningful and that give them a sense of purpose.
    
        -They accept what they cannot change and focus energy on what they can change. Dr. Southwick says resilient people reappraise a difficult situation and look for meaningful opportunities within it.
    
        -They have a mission, a meaning, a purpose. Feeling committed to a meaningful mission in life gives them courage and strength.
    
        -They have a social support system, and they support others. “Very few resilient people,” said Dr. Southwick, “go it alone.”

